# Pics of some of the current residents - April 27, 2005



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2005Apr27

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh Terry, I don't know how you handle all this....it's got to be a full time job in itself. The babies are all too cute, but must be overwhelming at times to have so many little mouths all looking to be fed. Not to mention, the injuries, like baby starling. My hat is off to you for sure.

Thanks for keeping us updated with pictures of all your residents....love looking at them.

Linda


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

CUTE ALERT!!!CUTE ALERT!!!CUTE ALERT!!!

 


elvis


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you Linda and Elvis! I'm glad you enjoy the pictures. Truly, ducklings are some of the most adorable creatures on the face of the planet, and I find all baby birds and animals to be precious .. so I'm easy ..

Sadly the young starling with the dislocated beak died during the night last night. My vet did examine the bird yesterday, and we opted to try taping the beak and tube feeding. I think it was all just too much for the youngster, and s/he decide to move on to a better place.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Poor baby, Terry. Guess you can only do your best to try to help. Hate to see them move on, but you're right...when it's too much for them, it's for the best.

Glad that it seems that most of the stories end with success...please keep those pretty baby pictures coming.

Thanks
Linda


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Wow...so pretty! So familiar...!

What are the little ones there, Sparrows? Or...?

Oh...I am sorry the little starling did not make it...what had happenned to it for it's Beak to have been dislocated? do you know?

One of my present Pigeons, a young and very beautiful white-black one, Car Hit I am sure, had among other things, a dislocated lower Beak.

I did not know what to do so she seemed to be willing to let me gently massage it underneath off and on, and after about five days it had slowly come back to it's right alignment. I dared not try prrying it open for feeding her and she was not eating of course and was already very 'light'...

I waited a few days after it was about lined up and began tube feeding and did that for about almost two weeks, then, finally, she decided to start eating on her own...and has been doing so now for some time.

I had not seen that kind of injury before, with the Beak being so far out of alignment/ she also had a broken wing and a weak leg, maybe cracked or sprained anyway...leg is al;most normal now and the wing, while half-droopy, moves if she wishes to raise it or move it. she has been doing the Wing-Dance thing with the good wing, which moves her in circles...time will tell...

Question!!!!!

I too have a wonderful young Duck...

Since I do not have a preen-gland with which to augment that of the youngster, how can I, as a people, help her to obtain the properly water-repellent Feathers she will need for Swimming once on her own? When I let her swim in the Sink, she is soon very waterlogged and takes a long time to dry off...I inbtend to let her free in a diatant rural Park where there are other very good looking Wild ducks with whom she has had some little social times so far in outings, but she is way too young yet for being there on her own.

I decided she was a 'she' because roving 'gangs' of three or four various other seemingly male ducks were really interested in her and wishing to mount her and were nibbleing her neck from the back, so I had to laughingly intervene a few times then I learned how to tell them, somehow, in crouching down to be a little more than their eye level, "Sorry Boys, but she is 'taken'...!" and they'd grumble and comment in Duck talk and move on...Lol...

Anyway, she needs to have Feathers which will be Water repellent, and so far, hers are not...

What can I do to help this?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Phil .. the little birds in a pile are one house finch and the rest are baby sparrows.

Yes, it's a shame the young starling with the dislocated beak didn't make it. It was already quite thin on arrival, and I just think the stress of being tube fed and of trying to get that beak back in position were just too much for the youngster.

As to the your darling duck .. daily baths are important and you can also just "spritz" her with water from a spray bottle a couple of times a day. The spritzing will encourage her to preen as does the bathing.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 

Okay then, daily Swim-time it shall be...! 

Well, last thing at night anyway.

I set up a little Space Heater for her to dry off preening, in front of...seems to work pretty good, she stays about two feet from it, so the air is just softly 'warm' at that distance.

Thanks Terry...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

